# Bundesliga 11-12 April



## A_Skywalker (Apr 6, 2009)

11 Apr 14:30 Bayern Munich v Eintracht Frankfurt 1.25 5.50 9.00   
11 Apr 14:30 Borussia Dortmund v Cologne 1.72 3.25 4.75  
11 Apr 14:30 Borussia M'gladbach v Wolfsburg 3.75 3.25 1.90  
11 Apr 14:30 Cottbus v Arminia Bielefeld 2.30 3.20 2.87  
11 Apr 14:30 Hannover 96 v Hertha Berlin 2.50 3.40 2.50   
11 Apr 14:30 Schalke v Karlsruhe 1.28 4.50 11.00  
11 Apr 14:30 TSG Hoffenheim v Bochum 1.66 3.40 5.00   
12 Apr 16:00 Bayer Leverkusen v Werder Bremen 2.25 3.40 2.80  
12 Apr 16:00 VfB Stuttgart v Hamburg 2.10 3.20 3.25


----------



## danyy (Apr 8, 2009)

maybe now its the time for Wolfsburg to loose some pts - draw is a option...
And M'gladbach need at least a point or they are going to play relegation playof really


----------



## Pro (Apr 11, 2009)

Dortmund vs Koln
Pick: Dortmund @1.80
Valdez and Frei are in good form and with Kuba they will definately look even better. Koln's performances slowly started to fade away, while early in the season they were a threat when playing away.


----------



## Laguna (Apr 11, 2009)

HOffenheim needs this win. They are not the team from the 1st half of the season, but 8 matches without a victory is too much. Today is a winning day. Bochum will be without Azouagh and Fuchs. Two important players for them. Hoffenheim also have some missing players like Fuchs. They've got to tough out a win.


----------

